# Gerätemanager Ausrufezeichen bei CPU



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2011)

*Gerätemanager Ausrufezeichen bei CPU*

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Obwohl ich alle Treiber korrekt installiert habe bekomme ich die Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager bei der CPU nicht weg. Kann mir jemand helfen? Es heisst immer es sei nicht der richtige Treiber für die CPU installiet. Ich hab von meiner Mainboard CD alle Treiber installiert und nur beim Prozessor gibt es diese Ausrufezeichen? Ist das schlimm? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Onlinestate (9. Oktober 2011)

Hm, könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein BIOS die CPU nicht unterstützt. Mal schauen, ob eine BIOS-Update Abhilfe schafft.


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. Oktober 2011)

naja von mitgelieferten cds sollte man eigentlich nichts installieren, da das zeug meistens schon ziemlich alt ist, ich würde bei den jeweiligen herstellern schauen und das aktuellste für die komponenten herunterladen.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2011)

Nunja das Bios hat nen Ausgabedatum 12/08/2011 und die Treiber von der CD sind alle recht neu, jedenfalls hat der Asus Update Assistent keine neuen Updates gefunden. Ein Bios Update gibt es auch noch keines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## th_h_hexley (9. Oktober 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Nunja das Bios hat nen Manufacturer Date von 11/08/2011 und die Treiber von der CD sind alle recht neu, jedenfalls hat der Asus Update Assistent keine neuen Updates gefunden. Ein Bios Update gibt es auch noch keines.



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der das Update Tool von ASUS nicht besonders gut darin, Updates zu finden, du wirst mehr Erfolg auf der Produkte Homepage haben.

Gibt der Gerätemanager keine weiteren Informationen ausser dem Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2011)

Es steht da nur : 

Ein Treiber(Dienst) wurde für dieses Gerät deaktiviert.Möglicherweise kann ein anderer Treiber diese Funktionalität übernehmen. (Code 32)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal im Handbuch nach, bei halbwegs modernen Boards kann man eigentlich immer sehr leicht schon vor dem Booten zB über einen USB-Stick das BIOS updaten. 

UNd nimm bei den Treibern mal nicht die von CD, sondern such bei Asus selber UND ggf. auch beim Chipsatzhersteller.


----------

